# s.s diana



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

looking for photo`s/drawing`s/g.a plans of the following vessel--
name s.s diana
built 1849
builder smith+rodger,goven,glasgow(yard No 14)
cargo ????
grt 390 grt
fate 7-10-1878 foundered off `portland bill`,dorset
east or west of portland bill??
any help would be much appreciated(Pint)


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Al

Lost about 20 miles south west of the Bill. Cargo coal and patent fuel. Some records for the company of Smith and Rodgers are held by Harland & Wolff, Belfast. They are listed as, 'list of ships built, Smith & Rodgers, 1844-1912, Caird n d (not dated), minutes n d, partnership agreements 1861, 1874: deeds of dissolution of partnership 1888. No mention of plans or photos.

Dave W


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks dave


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

uncle al said:


> looking for photo`s/drawing`s/g.a plans of the following vessel--
> name s.s diana
> built 1849
> builder smith+rodger,goven,glasgow(yard No 14)
> ...


(Smoke)can anybody please tell me if the above vessel had any other names other than `diana`? also were the engine/boilers fitted aft?


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

uncle al said:


> (Smoke)can anybody please tell me if the above vessel had any other names other than `diana`? also were the engine/boilers fitted aft?


still trying to find out if engine and boiler are fitted aft??(Smoke)


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

uncle al said:


> still trying to find out if engine and boiler are fitted aft??(Smoke)


due to the size of this vessel ,i would assume that the engine/boilers are fitted aft, can anybody tell me where i could find out if the engine was a compound or triple exp engine. i have tried Lloyd register?(Whaaa)


----------

